# Is IELTS compulsory for Visa 457 ?



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

The immi website says its compulsory to pass with 5 in IELTS equivalent test.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Hannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

No, it's not! I didn't have to do an IELTS test for mine..


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

The following link will help you:
Changes to the Subclass 457 Visa Program – English Language Requirements -
Skilled Workers Temporary Visa Options - Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration


----------



## kheba (May 5, 2010)

When I got my 457 in 2008 I didn't have to take IELTS.. ANy idea do I still need to take it if I apply for 457 now ???


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> No, it's not! I didn't have to do an IELTS test for mine..


YES IT IS, if your first language is not English or you have no qualifications in English.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

kheba said:


> When I got my 457 in 2008 I didn't have to take IELTS.. ANy idea do I still need to take it if I apply for 457 now ???


yah even i have applied for 457 in 2007 back then even i didn't appear for IELTS..but its some time back now..


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

There have been some changes, yes but I am pretty certain IELTS is not a mandatory requirement.
A few of my friends had applied for 457 in end Mar'10 without IELTS (but with an Indian Company sponsoring work permit) and they received Grant Letters yesterday.

Maybe its a good idea to check with DIAC


----------



## ShyamPrasad (Jan 11, 2012)

AndyA said:


> YES IT IS, if your first language is not English or you have no qualifications in English.


hi friend,

Thanks for the info. Can u please update me on how to get a 457 visa from India to Australia.I am an IT professional with 8 years of experience, wish to migrate to AU immediately. Is there anyone who can sponsor a 457 visa for me? How to find a sponsorer?

Thanks.


----------



## sanands2007 (Apr 22, 2011)

ShyamPrasad said:


> hi friend,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can u please update me on how to get a 457 visa from India to Australia.I am an IT professional with 8 years of experience, wish to migrate to AU immediately. Is there anyone who can sponsor a 457 visa for me? How to find a sponsorer?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Shyam , 

457 is company sponsored work visa , you need to find a company which is willing to provide u this visa & job , usually for Aus based companies who have off shoring model request the contract company to send the people onshore who would be provided with this visa by the contract company to whom resource belong to . Other way is you can try searching jobs in seek.com.au and ask the company to sponsor 457 visa as well .

Regards 
San


----------



## ShyamPrasad (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Bro.


----------

